# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Neighbours > Spoilers >  Karl and Susan

## Perdita

FAVOURITES Karl and Susan Kennedy will decide to separate after a make-or-break holiday.

Their life-changing decision leaves their son Malcolm devastated. 

And desperate to point the finger of blame, he takes his anger out on his mum.

But devoted Karl admits it was actually his decision to end their marriage, which leaves the lad torn between the two.

Fans of the hit Channel 5 soap have watched the coupleâs relationship crumble following Susanâs emotional involvement with cancer-stricken Jim Dolan. 

And things will only get worse as Jimâs condition deteriorates.

An insider said: âSusan misses Jimâs final moments and blames Karl. 

âAs she comes to terms with her grief their rows escalate over the next few weeks.â


Catch it all at the end of next month.

----------

Dazzle (18-09-2011), Randalstyle (22-11-2019)

----------


## Dazzle

I hope they don't separate for long  :Sad:

----------


## Perdita

The new producers of Neighbours have described characters Karl and Susan Kennedy as "soul mates".

Executive producer Richard Jasek and producer Alan Hardy, who were recently hired to take over the Australian soap, said that the separation of the fictional couple - played by Alan Fletcher and Jackie Woodburne - had a great "impact" on viewers because they had been together for such a long time.

When asked if Karl and Susan will get back together again, Jasek only told The Age: "They're soul mates." 

He added: "You can have another couple break up and hopefully the audience cares about it but with Karl and Susan, because of that history, because you know everything they've gone through, it has so much more impact.'' 

Jasek that he likes working for a show that has an "incredibly rich history", adding: "That legacy provides structure, but it's also a millstone. The thing is to appreciate it and work with it."

He also revealed that he appreciates the difference between the Australian audience and international Neighbours viewers, saying: "In the UK, the audience tends to be broader and skewed older, so we need to be a broad church so we can play to multiple age groups.''

Hardy described his job as "great fun", but joked: "Although, in 12 months time, when they're carrying me out of here on a stretcher, ask me if I'm still having fun."

Jasek recently announced that a new actress is being introduced to the Neighbours cast to play Kyle Canning's grandmother. He said: "We'll see more of the Canning family in the form of Kyle's grandmother coming and spending some time. [She will be] quite a big character - in all senses."

----------


## Perdita

Neighbours star Jordy Lucas has revealed that she is eager to see a reunion for fan favourites Karl and Susan Kennedy.

Karl and Susan split last year after they were unable to move on from the disputes they had over the late Jim Dolan (Scott Parameter).

Speaking to Digital Spy, Lucas - who plays Summer Hoyland - admitted that she has not yet heard of any plans to bring the popular pair back together.

She explained: "There's nothing that I have heard of. But I personally hope they'll get back together, and I'm sure that they still love each other. 

"Hopefully in the future they will be able to reunite."

Lucas added that she has learned a lot from working closely with Alan Fletcher and Jackie Woodburne, who play Karl and Susan.

"They're very supportive," she said. "I'm very, very lucky to be able to work alongside such talented and experienced actors. 

"I couldn't ask for much more than that - they've been on the show for 17 years and they know the ins and outs of the industry and acting. They've been able to share a lot of that with me, so that's been really good."

Neighbours airs weekdays at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5 in the UK and weekdays at 6.30pm on Eleven in Australia.


*I hope they don't split them up for good*

----------


## Perdita

Neighbours character Susan Kennedy will struggle to cope with her multiple sclerosis in upcoming episodes.

The Ramsay Street favourite, who was diagnosed with the disease back in 2009, refuses help from estranged husband Karl but struggles to do jobs around the house.

Susan, played by Jackie Woodburne, will turn to Dr Rhys Lawson, who understands her situation and agrees to help her maintain a level of independence.

"Susan always had Karl to keep an eye on her in case she suffered an episode," an insider said to the Daily Star.

"Viewers will see her struggle to deal with even the simplest domestic chores.

"She always knew it was going to be hard living alone, but Karl is the last person she wants to turn to. She doesn't want to admit she needs him but she does. In the end she confides in Dr Rhys."

Susan's battle will air on Channel 5 in the UK this summer.

----------


## Perdita

Neighbours star Jackie Woodburne has revealed details of her character Susan Kennedy's upcoming multiple sclerosis relapse.

The Ramsay Street favourite revealed to TV Week that Susan ignores the advice of former husband Karl (Alan Fletcher) after the pressure from boss Paul (Stefan Dennis) in her newspaper editor role leaves her exhausted.

"She's working 24 hours a day to try to get the paper to take on a different form and is running herself into the ground," Woodburne said.

"She's unable to stop the trembling in her hand, is quite dizzy and her vision becomes blurred - all indications of an MS relapse, which would be her worst nightmare."

Referring to Karl's concern, the actress added: "He knows she can be a bit of a dog with a bone and not do things in half measures and she'll just keep going until she drops. 

"He's looking at it from the perspective of an ex-husband who still has strong feelings for her, but also as a doctor, so he knows the consequences could be quite serious if she doesn't rest."

Susan was diagnosed with the disease in 2007.

----------


## Perdita

Neighbours favourite Susan Kennedy is currently going through big changes on screen as she adjusts to life without husband Karl following their latest split.

Now working as editor of the Erinsborough News, Susan appears to be throwing herself into her career - but this could come at a cost to her health as she struggles with her MS again.

Digital Spy recently caught up with Jackie Woodburne, who plays Susan, to hear her take on the new chapter for her character.


Woodburne joked: "I don't like it when [Karl and Susan] break up! When they told us that they were going to separate Karl and Susan again, we were both a bit devastated, really, because we enjoy working together so much. 

"But I think this break-up's a bit different, because it's not about an affair - it's just that Susan's at a point in her life where she wants to see who she is if she's not a mother or a wife. Who is she as single Susan?"

Confirming that she has no plans to leave Neighbours, the actress added: "The show's going through a really strong phase at the moment. We've got a really great young cast, we've got a really, really good strong group of young actors at the moment. 

"And that kind of reinvigorates those of us who've been in the show for a long time. We lock into their energy and their enthusiasm, and that inspires us - and in turn, hopefully we inspire them."

Neighbours airs weekdays at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5 in the UK and weekdays at 6.30pm on Eleven in Australia.

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

Maybe this time they will stay apart and just be friends?

----------


## Perdita

Jackie Woodburne and Alan Fletcher pushed producers to reunite their Neighbours characters, it has been revealed.

Woodburne strongly believes that bringing Susan and Karl back together reflects the wishes of the soap's viewers.

Chemistry grows between the legendary former couple in the coming weeks, but Susan is reluctant to respond to Karl's advances.

She told TV Week: "Fletch and I have been championing the story for a long time.

"We were both very, very happy to learn there was a possibility they may get back together. I think the fans definitely want this, too.

"Going by what people tell me when I go to the shops, or when they write in, the first question is always, 'When do you two get back together?'

"That's lovely to hear, because that's what we've been asking writers for a long time as well."

Susan and Karl, who have been separated for just over a year, will soon share a moment of intimacy.

Woodburne added: "They have such a deep connection and a deep bond, and the affection between them has never gone away. They keep coming back to each other.

"Is it because it's familiar or easy, or is it more? I think Susan's been in denial for quite a while, and when she stops Karl, she just can't deal with what she's feeling at the time."

----------

Dazzle (15-01-2013), lyndapym (18-01-2013)

----------


## Perdita

Neighbours legend Alan Fletcher has explained why Karl Kennedy kisses Sarah Beaumont in an upcoming episode.

Doctor Karl will embrace his old flame and Ramsay Street returnee Sarah in intimate scenes to be screened next week in Australia and during late March in the UK.

"Reeling" after receiving shock divorce papers from wife Susan, Fletcher told TV Week of the surprise development: "The kiss happens from loss, it's two people who are sharing joint sadness but there is also history there.

"They're remembering the closeness they once had and at that point they begin to feel that same closeness again.

"Sarah is prompting a lot, she asks Karl, 'What if we'd stayed together years ago?' There's a question that hangs there for Karl. If they'd got together back then, would they be together still?"

However, Fletcher revealed that Karl feels an instant pang of guilt once he has given in to temptation with the kiss.

"He thinks, 'How did this happen? I love Susan, I can't betray her a second time'," the actor reflected.

"It prompts him to come clean - once and for all - about the full extent of the affair. He doesn't mention the kiss because it didn't mean enough to him."

----------


## Perdita

Neighbours star Alan Fletcher has revealed that his character Karl Kennedy will soon be confronted with someone from his past.

Fletcher explained that the new storyline will enable him to make more frequent trips to London, where is doing a pantomime later this year.

Speaking on the Hawksbee and Jacobs show, Fletcher said: "Someone comes back into Karl's life very soon and as a result of that, he makes a commitment to visit London at least twice a year."

There are no prizes for guessing who this person could be, with a recent picture showing a new addition to the portrait at the Kennedys' home, supporting the theory that Karl's daughter Holly might pay a visit.

Holly is the result of Karl's relationship with Izzy Hoyland. Izzy was last seen in 2007, when she gave birth to Holly in episodes that saw some of the Neighbours cast visit London. 

Fletcher recently praised the ongoing changes to the show's set. 

Neighbours airs weekdays at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5 in the UK, and weekdays at 6.30pm on Eleven in Australia.

----------


## lizann

so what age is holly meant to be?

----------


## Perdita

born in 2007 she would be 6/7 now

----------


## LostVoodoo

> born in 2007 she would be 6/7 now


Wow, has it really been that long?! I suppose she is old enough to come and visit for a while and it would be good to see how they cope with it now that they're back together. Susan isn't the type to blame or want to be mean to a small child when it's not her fault, but it would be hard for her.

----------


## LostVoodoo

> born in 2007 she would be 6/7 now


Wow, has it really been that long?! I suppose she is old enough to come and visit for a while and it would be good to see how they cope with it now that they're back together. Susan isn't the type to blame or want to be mean to a small child when it's not her fault, but it would be hard for her.

----------


## Perdita

It has been over 4,500 episodes since much-loved Neighbours couple Susan and Karl Kennedy turned up on Ramsay Street.

Digital Spy recently chatted to Jackie Woodburne, who plays Susan, about her show highlights, her on-screen children and what is coming up next for the Kennedys.

Did you ever imagine you would be in the show for this long when you first started?
"I know, that is an extraordinary amount of episodes. We were talking about it today and realising how old we are! It is quite daunting. But of course, we came on the show initially for 12 months so anything above that was just a bit of a bonus really. It is a very long time."

The show must have changed quite a bit since you started back in 1994. What would you say are the biggest changes? 
"Yes, I think the whole point in something like Neighbours is that it reflects what is happening in the world. Any family, or any neighbourhood, or any situation develops over 20 years, and so obviously 20 years' worth of change has occurred on the show. It has changed a lot."

There have been lots of changes on Neighbours over the last year with new sets and new families. Is this exciting?
"Yes! It's great. We have gone back to what is fundamentally Neighbours which is about small moments within families, so the fact that we have got two brand new families with varying ages of children on board, I think is great because it does take us back to the roots of the show which is to tell stories about normal people in their normal lives and how they interact with each other and kids growing up and how they relate to their parents. I think we have gone back to basics which is great."

What has been your favourite storyline of Susan's so far?
"I keep coming back to the Karl, Susan and Izzy love triangle because it was such a profound story for all three characters. I think for the viewers, it threw Karl and Susan into an area they have never explored before and to have the Izzy character on board, we all got to do things that our characters had never done before and they were just really great stories."

What storyline would you say has been the most challenging?
"Maybe the MS one - that was pretty challenging. A lot of care was taken to get the facts of the story right but at the same time we had to still be a drama and still tell engaging stories. It was trying to bridge that gap between a real situation and what would be a compelling dramatic situation. That was pretty challenging."

Do you think we could see Susan's MS be revisited again? 
"Well, in a story that won't have aired over with you yet, Susan has had a very small relapse. It is a chronic condition and I think it will remain as a condition that does affect their day-to-day lives but in a fairly off-the-radar sort of way but occasionally it will really inform much bigger storylines."

Could you give us any idea of what could be coming up for Susan and Karl storywise? 
"I think at the moment they have just been finding their groove again. Susan is back as principal at Erinsborough High and there are all the dramas associated with that and several other characters. But I think at the moment, they are just finding their groove. My hope is that, not too far away, we will get a couple of teenagers in the house again which always makes a good story. Karl and Susan have had so many wayward children come through those doors that I wouldn't be surprised to see some other ones waiting in the wings."

They seem happy at the moment - could we see their marriage run into trouble again?
"I hope not, I really hope not! I don't think Fletch (Karl) or I have got it in us anymore. We have been reunited two or three times now and I think and hope that they are on very solid ground these days. I suspect that they will be together quite solidly for some time." 

Do you prefer it when they are together or do you prefer them being apart?
"It is funny because I think Alan and I prefer it when we are together because we have such a comfortable way to work together. We have a short-hand and we have a lot of fun. But obviously on the other hand, the stories that are the most dramatic and the most challenging are when they are separated and they have had long periods of separation where they have operated as single people very successfully. I think that the chemistry they have together is a lot of fun though."

Why do you think Susan and Karl work so well as a couple? 
"I think their relationship is very much centred around the fact that they are best mates. I think anyone watching that can relate to it â whether it is your spouse or another kind of best mate â I think people recognise that deep connection with another human being and that is at their core really."

Susan and Karl have become known for great comedy but also great drama. Do you have a preference between the two?
"Fletch and I both enjoy the comedy very much and we will always try to find a moment or perhaps a little section of a scene that we can try and find a lighter side of. I think when the show works best it is that balance of the elevated drama and those lovely familiar moments of comedy and I think that is what the audience enjoys as well. We always try and find those comedy moments because I think we both just like having a laugh really."

Benjamin McNair has returned for guest stints as Mal in recent years. Would you like to see Libby or Billy return as well? 
"Yes definitely â any of the kids! I would love to see them all come back. That would be great. A Kennedy family Christmas maybe â that would be a good story, wouldn't it? Anne and Billy have a few kids now. We Skype with them occasionally and we will begin a scene with us signing off, saying 'OK Billy, OK Anne, see you, bye', just to keep those connections alive. They have got the twins and I think they have got one other, so lots of grandchildren!"

Karl's daughter Holly came and stayed with them earlier in the year. Could we see her again?
"Wasn't she great?! She was the most adorable kid and she was so good. Occasionally you get child actors on the show and sometimes they struggle a bit or they are just trying a bit too hard, or it isn't instinctive to them, but that little girl, she was just fantastic. I think she captured that character so well â she even had a bit of an English accent going on. She was so sweet. It would be wonderful to have her back."

What about Rachel and Zeke?
"They are living in Europe at the moment in the story and again, we Skype them from time to time! They were both terrific and I think Caitlin, the actress that played Rachel, is doing an LA thing and I think Matthew (Zeke) is doing his acting back here in Australia, so perhaps they could return in the future. Who knows?"

What do you hope the future holds for the Kennedys?
"I enjoy Susan working at the school as principal. I like those stories and I like working with the kids â I think it's great. I think the Kennedy house really buzzes when there are some teenagers on board though so if we could have some kids in the house again, then that would be terrific. Otherwise, Karl and Susan can keep doing their older couple comedies. I think that would be fun too!"

----------


## Perdita

It has been over 4,500 episodes since the Kennedys turned up on Ramsay Street and 2014 will mark Karl and Susan's 20th anniversary on the show.

Digital Spy recently caught up with Alan Fletcher, who plays Karl, to hear about how their anniversary might be marked and whether viewers can expect Izzy Hoyland to make a return in the future.

It has been 4,500 episodes since you first started on the show. Did you ever imagine you would be in it for this long?
"No, I was on a one-year contract and I thought that would be nice. Then they asked if I would like to do one more year and I thought 'Two years? Wow. I have never done two years on that same job before. That will be very cool'. And then before I knew it, it was 19 years!"

What has been a highlight for you so far?
"I think the biggest highlight has to be the marriages to Susan – I have had three of them now! One of them was obviously before we came onto the show, but there have been some amazing bust-ups and remarriages to Susan which have always been enormous fun to shoot because each one of them has been different. During one of the break-ups, they had counselling and I had to turn to Jackie, who plays Susan, and look her in the eye and say, 'I just don't love you anymore'. It was a really powerful thing to say and a really powerful scene to play as well. We were both sobbing away. It was an incredible moment and it will stick in my memory for the rest of my life because it was so powerful and so emotional." 

Do you find playing Karl a challenge still, or is it second nature to you now?
"It is always a challenge and the minute it becomes easy, you know you have got some work to do. When you have played a character for a very long time, it is very easy to slip into bad habits and just give a surface performance, or a two-dimensional performance, almost as if you were playing a character of yourself. You have to be terribly careful to make sure you give as much as intensity, concentration and study into the scene I do today, as I did when I first arrived on the show. That is the biggest challenge."

Karl can be very funny but he has also been involved in a lot of dramatic storylines over the years. Do you have a preference between the two?
"My preference is that there is 48 weeks in the working year and I want 24 weeks of comedy and 24 weeks of drama - that would be my wish! The writers do help with that as well because often, I will go through a period of high drama and then suddenly some lovely comedy comes through and it makes the job so interesting because both comedy and drama require slightly different skills and require a slightly different touch."

New addition to the portrait at the Kennedy house
Â© Facebook / Neighbours
New addition to the portrait at the Kennedy house.


Next year will mark 20 years since Susan and Karl arrived in Ramsay Street. Will there be a big storyline for them to coincide with this?
"I hope so! I can't imagine what it would be. Maybe this is the point we discover that Karl never actually qualified as a doctor? I am sure there will be a big story though. I would like to think that maybe some characters might come back from the past. I haven't spoken to the producers about it yet, in fact, I will take them out for lunch and make some suggestions. The head of our script department and our producer, Jason Herbison, is a person whose connection with Neighbours and his depth of knowledge about the show, is absolutely immense. His passion for the programme is extraordinary. I can't tell people what is going to happen for our 20th anniversary, but what I can say is that I know it will be full of Jason's incredible background and love of the Kennedys. I am sure it will be wonderful. "

Can you tell us anything else about what could be coming up for Karl storywise?
"Karl has got a few challenges coming up. His biggest challenge is probably dealing with Georgia. She has sort of a convoluted life as she took over his band, The Right Prescription, and Karl got pushed to the edge. Interestingly, Karl has taken on a very paternal, fatherly role towards Georgia which I think is a really nice fit, and he gets quite involved in her life. I can't actually discuss the details but there is a lovely contest that develops between Karl and Paul which has been a delight to play. Sheila becomes quite involved in that too and it has some great comedy as well as some good drama. We are just working on that story now so that might be one for early next year in the UK."

Jackie Woodburne said that she hopes Karl and Susan don't split up again. Do you feel the same way?
"Absolutely! I think we have worked the stories very well with them apart and breaking up and so forth, so I would love to see them stay together. That doesn't mean we can't do stories where their relationship is challenged but I don't think there would necessarily be much value in breaking them up. Certainly every marriage faces challenges and there is no reason why Karl and Susan's wouldn't. They have got such a wonderful fanbase and there are so many beautiful people who contact us through social media as well. I think it is gorgeous that so many people talk about Karl and Susan as 'Kusan' – it is a lovely name for the two of them!

"That sort of connection with the fans is almost my favourite part of working on Neighbours. I spend a lot of time contacting fans and also meeting them like on the Neighbours bus tour and I love it. I think it is so important to get out and meet the people who love the show because we have such amazing connections through this programme and we don't have an audience when we make the programme, so it is fantastic to get out and actually have a sense of how much the show means to people."

Would you like to see Mal, Libby or Billy return at some point? 
"Yes, it would be fantastic! Jessie (Billy) of course is having a fantastic career out in the United States. I saw him just the other night on Chicago Fire, so he is having a wonderful career out there. I see Benji (Mal) a lot, as well as Kym (Libby). Kym is actually quite busy looking after her daughter and she is very focused on that and being a mum. Benji has three beautiful children as well and so we do catch up. Benji has actually come and done quite a few guest stints and I would love it if he came back quite often."

Karl's daughter Holly Hoyland came and stayed with them for a little bit, earlier this year. Could we see her again?  
"She was terrific! I can't guarantee what they are going to write but I can't imagine that they wouldn't utilise her again. She was fantastic and she just did such a great job and I think it is a terrific dynamic to have, that connection with Izzy and London. I loved doing that storyline – it was really good. Acting with the young actress playing Holly was so moving – she was so connected to the thoughts of the character she was playing. It was such a joy. "

Are there any plans to bring Izzy back? Would that be something you would like to see?
"That would be at the top of my wish list – I would love to see Izzy back. The beautiful Natalie Bassingthwaighte, who played her, is a great friend of mine and I see her all the time. Her life has been very focused on raising her family and of course, she works here on the X Factor as a judge. That programme is shown on another network to the one in which Neighbours is shown. So, at this stage there probably isn't a chance of Izzy coming back but it would be at the top of my wish list."

Karl obviously has family in London. Would you like to film there again one day? 
"Yes! When Jackie and I came over and filmed there with Natalie, we had the best time. That was Karl and Susan's wedding and we filmed it on the Thames. It was freezing and we ran out of light. We also got up very early in those freezing conditions for Izzy to give birth. It was an extraordinary time but we just loved it. It was a terrific experience and I would love to do it again one day - we will see!"

Lucinda Armstrong as Holly Hoyland in Neighbours
Â© Channel 5


Will we be seeing any more of Karl's band 'The Right Prescription' or has it come to the end of the road?
"It is not quite at the end of the road yet! As a person who plays in a rock and roll band outside of Neighbours, it gave me an enormous sense of pleasure to play Karl's songs as he is obviously considered quite cheesy and silly. Hopefully 'The Right Prescription' will keep going. I know a lot of people talk about it as being a very fun part of Neighbours so I hope it doesn't disappear. I know it is back because there is a script over the next couple of weeks where something happens."

Looking into the long-term, do you plan to still be in the show for its 30th anniversary in 2015? 
"I never make any plans about the future because who knows what the future holds but I would dearly love to be there for the 30th anniversary. I was there for the 20th and the 25th and the wonderful thing, particularly about the British audiences, is the way that when they find a show they love, they really look after it. Coronation Street is now 50 plus years and EastEnders has been going for a very long time and I think that is absolutely marvellous. The fact that they have stayed with Neighbours has been a blessing for us here in Australia and we are very grateful."

What do you hope the future holds for Karl and Susan?
"A lot of fun - I really hope there is a lot of fun! We just adore doing comedy together and I hope there is a lot of family love and connections to the past. Also an involvement with the younger actors on the street. We have some fantastic young actors on the show, so as much interaction with them as Jackie and I can get. Neighbours throws up a new challenge everyday and we are very grateful for that."

----------


## Perdita

Neighbours legend Jackie Woodburne dropped by This Morning today (May 30) to send a message to the royal family.

It was revealed last year that the Queen Mother and Princess Diana never missed an episode of the long-running Australian soap, and Jackie wanted to pass on her thanks and ensure a whole new generation of viewers.

"I'm so pleased you watch the show. I hope you let your children watch the show as they grow up, that would be wonderful," she noted.




Maybe what Jackie was really after was some powerhouse royal backing to help her character Susan Kennedy, after this week's dramatic episodes see Neighbours villain Finn Kelly take over as Acting Principal at Erinsborough High.

Finn (Rob Mills) has been plotting to steal Susan's job for weeks now, recently tampering with her MS medication as part of his evil masterplan, but while he tells her he's only taking her job temporarily, she's uneasy about his intentions.


Karl Kennedy comforts Susan at the hospital in Neighbours
Â©  CHANNEL 5

This leads to Susan collapsing during a road trip with Paige Smith and Piper Willis this week which prevents her from helping Paige when she goes into labour out in the bush, not helped by Piper's broken leg.

When it rains, it pours as they say.


Digital Spy

----------

MellBee (31-05-2017), Pantherboy (31-05-2017)

----------


## Pantherboy

Huffingtonpost.co.uk article - interview with Jackie Woodburne


http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/entr...b09ec37c30fae9

*âNeighboursâ Jackie Woodburne Reveals Finn Kelly Storyline Spoilers, And Explains Why Ricky Gervais Would Be The Perfect Addition To The Cast
âFinnâs manipulating everyone around him.â
*

Having racked up 22 years on Ramsay Street, Jackie Woodburne is âNeighboursâ longest-serving female star. During that time, her character, Susan Kennedy, has been through it all â assisting her motherâs suicide, an MS diagnosis and fostering various teenage waifs and strays, not to mention innumerable splits and reunions with her husband Karl.

Her latest storyline has seen Susan go up against the manipulative Finn Kelly â an ambitious teacher at Erinsborough High who is going to extreme lengths to oust her as principal. The latest twist has seen him swap her MS medication for strong painkillers without her knowledge, in an attempt to steal her job. Things step up a gear after Susan is hospitalised this week, but just how will she prove that Finn is up to no good?

http://img.huffingtonpost.com/asset/...che=bmnsvucimw

As the plot heats up, we caught up with Jackie during a trip to the UK to find out more about whatâs ahead for Susan and Finn, where Jackie also revealed what she would do if her on-screen husband were to quit the show, and explained why Ricky Gervais would be her perfect Neighbour.

*How serious are things going to get for Susan in the coming weeks?*

She is in absolute danger. When Paige has her baby and Doctor Karl comes to the rescue and sheâs taken to hospital, there are very high levels of opiates in her bloodstream. She canât believe sheâs been taking strong painkillers without knowing, so who is putting it there? Elly thinks it is Finn and Susan is now starting to believe there is something in her theory. Sheâs been reluctant to take Elly at face value given their history, but she realises something is going on there. Meanwhile, it gets worse when Susan comes back to school as sheâs been diminished in front of the kids, the educations department, so Finn is appointed acting principal and she is told to take some time off.

*Could we really see her ousted as principal?*

Absolutely, yes. Finnâs in there manipulating everyone around him. He starts an MS fundraiser, which is a lovely, kind thing to do, but it shines a light on the fact the principal has health issues that could impact on her ability to do the job.

http://img.huffingtonpost.com/asset/...b006fea89.jpeg

*You won huge praise for the MS storyline 10 years ago â are you pleased to be revisiting Susanâs health problems?*

It is. They didnât lean too heavily on the MS because it was meant to be a possibility. Itâs more about Finnâs manipulation of the situation and him taking his moment and work it to his advantage. At the same time, heâs trying to woo Elly and convince her heâs not the man she thinks he is. Sheâs lonely and vulnerable and she could be maneuvered.

*Weâve seen a dark side to him in an argument they had â is that going to be explored more in their dynamic?*

Elly is very mindful of the fact he has that anger in him. He is capable of violence and all kinds of things. Heâs very clever, because on top of that heâs very charming, good looking and you want to like him and believe what heâs saying. Heâs a really great sociopath.

*Heâs also groomed Xanthe and itâs quite a dark storyline for âNeighboursâ, given its G classification in Australiaâ¦*

It works so well because Xanthe is such a sweet, innocent girl. She is someone who could be groomed and manipulated because she is so trusting. She will be devastated when she finds out about Finn because heâs convinced her he has a life-threatening illness but doesnât want anyone to know. But being a good little Cinderella, she wants to look after him. He convinces her to go away with him and itâs quite dangerous. We trod a very fine line of what we could show and what we couldnât, and what we could imply with our young audience, and I think theyâve done it really well.

*If Susan is forced out as principal, what would you like to see her do next?*

Well, itâs Erinsborough and she did become a newspaper editor with absolutely no experience. Every journalist I know wants to know how she did that! But she was keen, a quick learner and she is an English teacher so she could spell! Iâd like to see her in a power role. I love doing stuff with Stefan Dennis (who plays Paul Robinson) so maybe something with him, because they have this grudging respect for each other, which we really enjoy playing.

*Finn is the latest in a long line of arch enemies for Susan, but how does he compare to the likes of Sarah Beaumont and Izzy Hoyland?*

The stakes are different. With those two, it was her marriage and her life. It undercut everything she saw herself as â a wife, a partner, a mother. It hits you in your self-esteem about your appearance and your personality.  With Finn, itâs her professional self. You would maybe try and come back from it from a more pragmatic place. Susan is a bit of a ninja, which has been a good plot device, as she has got to play him and hold her cards close to her chest.

*
Susan and Karl have split up numerous times in the 22 years youâve been on Ramsay Street but are they together for good now?*

I hope so! There will be ups and downs obviously, but I hope they keep us together. I think theyâre at this stage in their lives where the scales have fallen from their eyes, certainly for Susan. She knows who this man is and she loves him anyway. They absolutely get each other and love each other, warts and all. Theyâre still very attracted to each other, as we know from the infamous blue box. The crew have a lot of fun with that blue box. I canât tell you the stories as theyâre pretty X-rated. Fletch (Alan Fletcher, who plays Karl) and I love doing old people comedy sex stuff. We love, love, love it! Dressing up as naughty nurses and dirty doctors. When people talk to us about stories, thatâs what fans remember. We actually have a delicious one coming up off the back off this very dramatic story. They go away for a couple of weeks, but thereâs a beautifully funny story they come back with. We could barely get through it for laughing when we shot it

*Is the mixture of comedy and drama the secret to the showâs success?*

I think so. We all pipe up when itâs been too long without a few laughs. You have to give light and shade and give people a laugh. All the characters have a sense of humour.

*Have you and Alan ever discussed what would happen if one of you decided to quit? Do you have some sort of pact?*

Weâre very much of the thought of âdo whatâs right for youâ. Weâve been together now almost 23 years and we both still enjoy the show and we both plan to stay on well into the future. I donât think weâre going anywhere, but if one of us said to the other, âmate, I think Iâm doneâ, the other would just say, âdo whatever is right for youâ.

*Could you be there in 22 years time still?*

Could you imagine! There would be walking frame sex stories. It would be quite horrific.

*One storyline that really got fans talking was the Dee Bliss storyline (it saw Toadie Rebecchiâs dead wife return 14 years after being killed on their wedding day, only for it to be revealed she was actually a con artist called Andrea Somers). What was your initial reaction reaction when they set it out?
*
If you said your dead wife who you drove off a cliff with her blonde hair flying out the window, who was killed and we all mourned, was coming back, weâd all go âseriously, how are we going to sell that?â. I was like, right ok, but what those writers did was extraordinary, plus then the performances from Eve Morey (Sonya), Ryan Moloney (Toadie) and Madeline West (Dee/Andrea). Eve is one of the best actors in the world - she is phenomenal, and the other two absolutely matched her. Those of us working on the show, we see it everyday, but to see them step up and sustain that for 12 weeksâ¦ Incredible.

*Andrea is still out there somewhere. Could we see her return to Ramsay Street?*

Why not! Anything is possible. It has happened beforeâ¦ This is what makes me proud of the show. Yes, itâs a soap and reality is heightened, but itâs anchored in truthful performances from some bloody good actors.

*What do you think happened to the real Dee? Is she still dead?*

Maybe notâ¦ Harold survived. He managed to tread water all the way to Tasmania all those years laterâ¦

*Toadie and Sonya are currently separated after he cheated on her with Fake Dee â will they get back together?*

The weight of it has been helped by the fact the audience has known them for so long as a great couple who they love. Break it and people will care. Where they are now, itâs about regaining trust for Sonya, and for Toadie, itâs about clawing his way back in.

*Weâve seen the addiction side of her history come to the fore recently â will she bounce back from it?*

It will go on for a little while, but ultimately she will get her stuff together again, like she has in the past. She is an addict, but when she came to Ramsay Street, she had it together and she will again.

*Have you got a favourite storyline from your entire time on the show?*

The MS stuff I was really happy with the way that played out because a lot of people worked really hard. We wanted to get it right and not just be a soap version of someone being diagnosed with MS. It is a drama and we have to tell stories in a dramatic way, but we were authentic at the same time.

*Have there ever been plots youâve disagreed with?*

Yes, the affair with the priest I struggled with a little bit because I thought it was a bit yuck. When they told me about that story, it just had a high yuck factor for me personally as I think there was a lot going on in the Catholic church at the time. And yet it was a really popular story.

*Are you all vocal in feeding that back to the bosses*?

Absolutely. They are great and will say âthis is the story weâve got coming. What do you think Susanâs reaction would be to that?â. Theyâre great about input and theyâre very welcoming of it.

*The Kennedys have got their grandson Ben living with them at the moment â is there any chance of a return for his mum and their daughter Libby?*

Iâd love to have any of the Kennedy kids back. Thereâs no chance with Jesse Spencer because heâs being a big TV star in the US. I love it when Malcom comes back, and Kym (who played Libby) was back in 2014 and it would be fantastic to have her return. Iâd love to have the step kids, Zeke and Rachel Kinski, back too. Caitlyn Stasey is a ripper little actress but I think sheâs living in LA now with a lot of other ex-neighbours.

*Just like Margot Robbieâ¦*

Sheâs taking over the universe, as she should! She is ruling the world. She is the best girl, and with her, it was not a case of if, but when, because she could do it all.

â*Neighboursâ holds such a special place in the UKâs heart, but were you surprised by the uproar when it was reported it could be leaving our screens? (Channel 5 are since said to have renewed their deal to air the show)*

Of course. You think there would be a bit of tweeting and a bit of stuff on Instagram, but huge responses like that, that was fantastic.

*And even Adele got involved!*

I know! She came to the Street. She didnât let anybody know she was coming, but she took a picture outside the Kennedy house and Instagrammed it. Our publicity team flew into a frenzy and we all went down, but sheâd long gone. We posted a little tribute online straight away, but it was extraordinary.

*Who is your dream Neighbour who youâd like to see move onto the Street?*

Ricky Gervais. I think he would shake it up brilliantly. But I imagine he would be looking at it like, âWhatâs she doing here?  Sheâs meant to be dead!â He would dissect it very well.
*

âNeighboursâ airs weekdays at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5.*

----------

MellBee (01-06-2017), Mirjam (02-06-2017)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


*Neighbours is setting up a dramatic life-threatening storyline for Dr Karl Kennedy.

Say it ain't so!*

http://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/neig...rl-dvt-danger/

Neighbours is going to be putting Dr Karl Kennedy's life in danger when he returns from London in an upcoming storyline.

Takaya Honda, who plays David Tanaka, has revealed the shock storyline to Metro and explained that Dr Karl (Alan Fletcher) will be struck down with a life-threatening case of DVT (deep vein thrombosis) following his long flight.

"It's a really really full on storyline for Neighbours at large. It's Dr Karl! He's in a very serious situation," Honda outlined.

"The condition he has is very serious and it's great again that Neighbours is exploring this thing that isn't really talked about. It is kind of technical, the whole DVT situation. It can transgress into very serious things."


The storyline will see David have to step up and help save his mentor's life and will see his standing in the hospital develop, but don't expect to see him overtake the legend that is Dr Karl anytime soon.

"David could never replace Dr Karl Kennedy, and his run is not at the end by any means, but even if it were he's an irreplaceable character in that sense," Honda added.

"David could never replace Dr Karl, but I guess there will be a change of guard at some point. David is a very competent doctor and anything he has thrown his way he's ready for."

Earlier this month, Honda revealed to Digital Spy that he'd like the show to air a gay wedding storyline soon, after Australia's first same-sex marriages in late 2017.

"Whether that's a David and Aaron wedding, or whether it's somebody else. I'm really hoping Neighbours gets the opportunity," he noted.

*Neighbours airs weekdays at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5.*

----------

MellBee (30-03-2018)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


*Neighbours' Karl Kennedy hides a health scare from his wife Susan.

He confides in David at the hospital next week.*

http://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/neig...-health-scare/

Neighbours has revealed a first look at Karl Kennedy's worrying new health scare.

The Ramsay Street favourite is diagnosed with deep vein thrombosis (DVT) next week after his involvement in an Erinsborough Hospital medical trial throws up a shocking discovery.

An upcoming storyline sees Karl (Alan Fletcher) get busy by analysing the test results from the recent study.

While scrutinising the work that's already been done, Karl realises that one of the participants' results may have been misinterpreted, with potentially dangerous consequences.

Karl thinks that the results actually show evidence of a blood clot, which has gone undetected until now.

When Karl anxiously sets out to discover the identity of the participant in question so he can let them know, he's shocked to discover that the results are actually his own!

Karl soon brings David Tanaka (Takaya Honda) in on the secret and is told that he probably developed DVT when he flew out to London recently.

The diagnosis is officially confirmed when David runs ultrasound and MRI tests, which show a clot in Karl's left thigh.

Karl is put on blood thinners to help resolve the situation, but he struggles to share the news with his wife Susan (Jackie Woodburne) â not wanting her to worry about him.

Unfortunately, when Karl later cuts himself while cooking at home, he's forced to come clean by admitting that he needs to get to the hospital ASAP. When Susan hears about the blood thinners and DVT, how will she feel about being kept in the dark?

*Neighbours airs these scenes on Wednesday, April 11 and Thursday, April 12 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5.*

----------

MellBee (06-04-2018)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


*Neighbours grief ahead for Susan Kennedy as she's told that Karl could die.

Could we be losing a much-loved character?*

http://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/neig...arl-could-die/

Neighbours favourite Susan Kennedy faces the terrible possibility of losing her husband Karl forever in emotional scenes next week.

The Aussie soap has a huge fortnight lined up for the Kennedys, which begins when Susan gets lost in the bush with Kirsha Rebecchi during an Erinsborough High trip.

Although Susan (Jackie Woodburne) later gets back to safety with Kirsha, her husband Karl isn't so lucky as he gets injured after taking it upon himself to look for her.

Already in a fragile position with his health, Karl grows weak during the search and collapses to the ground after struggling to breathe.

It turns out that Karl's deep vein thrombosis has progressed into a pulmonary embolism, and to make matters even worse, he's also broken his leg out in the bush.

Karl's last hope of survival comes when Xanthe Canning (Lilly Van Der Meer) stumbles across him and resets his broken bone, allowing them to move to a clearing and get picked up by a rescue helicopter.

After Karl is finally rushed to hospital by the emergency services, Susan anxiously waits for news on his condition.

Susan's worry initially presents as anger, as she's furious that Karl made the reckless decision to go searching for her.

However, when Susan is told by David Tanaka that Karl may not pull through, she's forced to think of a future without her husband.

These brand new spoiler pictures show Susan clinging to Karl's jacket as she contemplates what her life would be like without him. Will she really lose Karl?

*Neighbours airs these scenes on Tuesday, May 15 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5.*

----------

MellBee (07-05-2018), Ruffed_lemur (07-05-2018), tammyy2j (08-05-2018)

----------


## tammyy2j

Xanthe saves Karl, her true calling is as a nurse  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

kaz21 (08-05-2018), Pantherboy (08-05-2018)

----------


## kaz21

Xanthe is really careing, she will make a great nurse.

----------

Pantherboy (08-05-2018)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


*Neighbours' Karl Kennedy faces a huge decision as Rita explains everything.

But it's Susan's feelings that could be the deciding factor.*

Neighbours reveals a new dilemma for Karl and Susan Kennedy next week as Rita Newland confesses her true intentions.

When Rita (Lisa Kay) asks for a meeting with the Kennedys, they're both very intrigued over why she wants Susan to be there alongside Karl.

All becomes clear when Rita explains that she wants Karl (Alan Fletcher) to support her instigating a series of MS treatment trials at the Erinsborough Hospital.

Not only would this have the potential to massively boost the profits and reputation of Rita's company if everything goes well, the treatment could change lives for the better â including Susan's.

After taking some time to consider the dilemma, Karl decides that he can't be part of Rita's plans, as he's already decided to cut back on his work commitments while he recovers from his recent health scare.

Karl also resents the fact that Rita hid her real motivations for so long and seemingly tried to use Susan's MS as emotional blackmail.

Despite all of this, a very intrigued Susan (Jackie Woodburne) can't help researching the MS trials herself behind Karl's back.

A few days later, Susan finally bites the bullet by telling Karl that she wants to be involved in Rita's trial.

Karl loyally promises to support his wife, which means him going back to work â but the biggest obstacle afterwards is explaining everything to Clive Gibbons.

Wary of Rita's motivations and the trial's legitimacy, Clive warns the Kennedys that he won't support their motion.

Karl is left with no choice but to go up against his friend, but how will he manage it and who'll come out on top?

*Neighbours airs these scenes on Monday, May 28 and Friday, June 1 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5.*

----------

MellBee (22-05-2018), Ruffed_lemur (21-05-2018)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:

*Neighbours plans a long-lost family storyline for Karl Kennedy
The doc becomes intrigued about his relatives next week.*

http://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/neig...g-lost-family/

Neighbours paves the way for Karl Kennedy to meet a long-lost family member next week.

The Erinsborough doctor vows to research his family tree after drawing inspiration from the renewed connection between Elly Conway and Bea Nilsson.

Karl (Alan Fletcher) confides in his loved ones about how there's an unknown branch of his family that he knows very little about.

As Karl recalls how he only ever briefly met his biological father Ronald Davies-Smythe, who's since passed away, he explains that he could have long-lost siblings out there somewhere.

With support from his wife Susan, an excited Karl decides to check out an ancestry website and ends up with various leads that are worth following up on.

Karl is so committed to the idea that he even sends in his own "Ancestry DNA kit" to the website, wanting to make as many connections as he can.

Although we can't reveal the exact details just yet, Neighbours' most die-hard fans will already know that this story appears to be paving the way for a surprise arrival in a few weeks' time.

Show bosses recently announced the casting of a character with a very familiar-sounding surname â Jemima Davies-Smythe.

Played by Australian actress and LGBTQ+ rights activist Magda Szubanski, newcomer Jemima will be the celebrant at David Tanaka and Aaron Brennan's upcoming wedding.

The show has already teased that Jemima has a connection to "Ramsay Street royalty", so it seems like she'll have a surprise in store for Karl upon her arrival.

*Neighbours airs these scenes on Wednesday, August 22 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5.*

----------

MellBee (14-08-2018), Ruffed_lemur (14-08-2018)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:

*Neighbours' Karl Kennedy is left crushed by a message from his long-lost sister
But there could be a light at the end of the tunnelâ¦*

http://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/neig...g-lost-sister/

Neighbours favourite Karl Kennedy gets upset next week after being rejected by his long-lost sister.

An intriguing new storyline on the Aussie soap will see Karl (Alan Fletcher) become inspired to research a branch of his family that he knows very little about.

As we've previously revealed, Karl recalls how he only ever briefly met his biological father Ronald Davies-Smythe, who's since passed away. This means that Karl could have siblings out there somewhere, just waiting to be found.

Karl becomes so fixated on the possibility that he uses the internet to research his family tree and also sends off his own "Ancestry DNA kit" to a website for further investigation.

Next week, Karl is delighted when his DNA results come back and inform him of a close family match.

He later admits that he's heard back from his biological sister Jemima, but her message was so abrupt that it seems she's not keen to connect.

Although Karl can't help feeling disappointed by the outcome of his detective work, his wife Susan (Jackie Woodburne) looks to the bright side by pointing out that biology isn't everything.

When Karl refuses to let it go, Susan agrees that they should go to seek out Jemima in person, hoping for a better response.

The popular couple head off to Echuca but arrive at an abandoned house, which seems to be another dead end. But fortunately, it seems that Karl could still be coming face-to-face with Jemima sooner than expected.

Show bosses have previously announced the casting of Australian actress and LGBTQ+ rights activist Magda Szubanski as Jemima Davies-Smythe, who arrives as the celebrant at David Tanaka and Aaron Brennan's upcoming wedding.

So, surely she'll get a chance to speak to Karl while she's in the area? Watch this space...

*Neighbours airs weekdays at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5.*

----------

badirene (21-08-2018)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:

*Neighbours feud ahead as Susan Kennedy clashes with Karl's long-lost sister
Will Jemima bring trouble to Ramsay Street?*

http://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/neig...s-smythe-feud/

Neighbours legend Susan Kennedy clashes with her husband Karl's long-lost sister next week.

Susan (Jackie Woodburne) fails to hit it off with show newcomer Jemima Davies-Smythe, who arrives in Erinsborough as a replacement celebrant for David Tanaka and Aaron Brennan's wedding.

Although Susan had originally been lined up to oversee the ceremony, she cancels at the last minute to accompany Karl (Alan Fletcher) on a trip to find Jemima.

When the search is fruitless, Susan returns to Erinsborough ready to carry out her duties after all â only to discover that Jemima has already been recruited as her replacement and she isn't needed anymore.

Wanting Susan to still be involved in some way, Aaron (Matt Wilson) and David (Takaya Honda) hand Jemima the speech that she'd written specially for the occasion.

Unfortunately, Jemima can't resist a little mischief by putting her own spin on the speech and turning it into a terrible poem â much to the amusement of the guests and the outrage of Susan.

Once everyone discovers that Jemima is Karl's half-sister, Susan is deeply suspicious of her motives for being in Erinsborough.

Jemima has only just sent Karl a message hinting that she doesn't want to connect, so Susan can't understand her sudden change of heart.

Despite Susan's fears that something doesn't add up, Karl is far more welcoming and even invites Jemima to stay at the Kennedy house for a while when he learns that she's between homes.

Putting aside his usual cheapskate tendencies, Karl even agrees to fund a long list of repairs to Jemima's car to get her back on her feet again.

As Susan worries that Jemima is a freeloader who's out for every penny she can get, could we have a new Ramsay Street scam artist on our hands?

Neighbours' executive producer Jason Herbison recently told Digital Spy: "Jemima Davies-Smythe is played by the wonderful Magda Szubanski. She first appears as a surprise celebrant at David and Aaron's wedding and is revealed to have a connection to the Kennedy family.

"Jemima has a very unique approach to relationships which creates a fair bit of conflict, not to mention laughs. Her dynamic with Susan is priceless."

*Neighbours airs these scenes on Monday, September 3 and Tuesday, September 4 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5.*

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


*Neighbours shake-up sees Susan Kennedy replaced as principal of Erinsborough High
Her successor is an old favourite.*

http://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/neig...sborough-high/

*Note: This article contains spoilers about the 'Who Pushed Finn?' storyline, which some readers may prefer to avoid*.

Neighbours legend Susan Kennedy will be forced to step away from Erinsborough High next week as her reputation is left in tatters.

A new storyline sees Susan (Jackie Woodburne) shock everyone when she confesses that she was responsible for pushing Finn Kelly off a cliff, which leaves her facing an uncertain future.

After Susan is charged with attempted murder and released on bail, her thoughts turn to the school and making sure it'll be taken care of.

Susan invites her niece Elly Conway (Jodi Anasta) to take over as principal until she knows what she's facing, but she's left deflated when the education department step in with their own plans.

After suspending Susan indefinitely, the big bosses rule out the possibility of Elly taking over and decide to find their own replacement.

Later in the week, Elly arrives late at school and makes a terrible impression on her new boss Jane Harris (Annie Jones), who's just returned to the area.

Kicking herself for messing up, Elly tries to redeem herself in Jane's eyes and gets on board with her new direction for the school, which includes an increased focus on student support and excellence.

However, when Jane also announces that the school's dress code needs to change, Elly is mortified to realise that she's referring to her "unprofessional" work outfits.

With Jane clearly meaning business, can she and Elly find a way to work together?

*Neighbours airs these scenes on Tuesday, November 27 and Wednesday, November 28 at 12.45pm and 6pm on Channel 5.*

----------

Aussieguy (19-11-2018), badirene (19-11-2018), MellBee (21-11-2018)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article regarding a new Neighbours set. Alan Fletcher (Karl) is involved in the 'unveiling' video so I put it in this thread:


*Neighbours star Alan Fletcher reveals a first look at exciting new tram set
What do you think?*

http://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/neig...look-tram-set/

Neighbours star Alan Fletcher has revealed a first look at an exciting, new Erinsborough set.

The actor, who plays doctor Karl Kennedy in the Aussie soap, went behind-the-scenes to give a sneak peak at an upcoming development, which features a tram.

Alan went on to reveal that the tram would be permanently welded down for a quirky new set, rather than using it as actual working transport.

He also hinted that the the new story could involve a returning character, but was staying tight-lipped as to who it might be.

He said: "I have got some fantastic ideas for storylines for this. One storyline would definitely involve bringing back a character from the past. Who could it be... ?

"We are just getting the tram into position now â I can't wait to see it in its full glory, completely dressed down as our new set."

While fans will have to wait and see which character Alan is referring to, Neighbours have confirmed today (November 30) that Jim Robinson will return to the soap during its Christmas Day episode.

Alan Dale has reprised his role for one final stint, but sadly (but not wholly surprisingly) his comeback as the Robinson patriarch will be in a dream or ghostly flashback sequence.

*Neighbours airs weekdays at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5.*

----------

Aussieguy (01-12-2018), MellBee (01-12-2018), Perdita (01-12-2018), Ruffed_lemur (01-12-2018)

----------


## Aussieguy

If it's got something to do with a tram it's fairly obvious who the returning character is :Smile:

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


*Neighbours' Karl Kennedy in showdown with Finn Kelly after the supervillain wakes up
Can Finn be trusted?*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...elly-showdown/

Neighbours doctor Karl Kennedy makes another unprofessional move next week, as he angrily confronts Finn Kelly at the hospital.

Show bosses have confirmed that Finn (Rob Mills) is about to regain consciousness after months in a coma.

Finn was left in a serious condition when Karl's wife Susan pushed him off a cliff late last year, but once he's awake and talking again, he claims to have no memory of the incident.

In fact, Finn reveals that he can't remember anything past 2007, when he was training to become a teacher. As the hospital diagnoses him with retrograde amnesia, his enemies on Ramsay Street fear that it could all be a clever tactic to escape justice for his crimes.

When Susan heads to the hospital to see the "new" Finn for herself, she's shocked by his polite and pleasant demeanour. She comes away from their conversation convinced that he genuinely is telling the truth.

Bea Nilsson also visits Finn but isn't so sure, as his "nice guy" attitude reminds her far too much of the fake "Patrick" persona that he fooled her with before.

As the saga continues, Karl grows concerned as Susan involves herself in Finn's life again, even becoming invested in his reunion with his brother Shaun.

Fearful that Susan is a pawn in Finn's games once again, Karl goes against medical advice and confronts him with all of the terrible details of the crimes he's committed. 

How will Finn react when faced with the misdeeds that he claims to have forgotten?

*Neighbours airs these scenes on Friday, March 15 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5 (UK) and 6.30pm on 10 Peach (Australia).*

----------

MellBee (04-03-2019), Ruffed_lemur (05-03-2019)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


*Neighbours legend Susan Kennedy gets rushed to hospital after shock attack
Yashvi accidentally knocks her out with a guitar.*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...becchi-attack/

Neighbours legend Susan Kennedy gets attacked in her own home next week, as Yashvi Rebecchi makes a terrible mistake.

Susan (Jackie Woodburne) finds herself in the wrong place at the wrong time after the latest drama surrounding Finn Kelly comes to a head.

Upcoming episodes see Finn's obsessive "fan" Alfie return to cause trouble, still fixated on the reformed criminal's past misdeeds.

As Alfie starts stalking the Kennedy house as part of his strange mission, fears grow for Bea Nilsson's safety as she keeps getting caught in the crossfire.

Yashvi (Olivia Junkeer) finds herself dragged into the trouble when she discovers that Alfie is planning to break into Number 28 while everyone is out attending an Erinsborough music festival.

The teen has no idea what to do next but doesn't want to call the police, knowing that Alfie could retaliate by reporting Finn for lashing out at him on a previous occasion. This could see Finn sent to jail, due to his dark history and the strict conditions of his release.

Yashvi also doesn't want to let Bea know what's going on, as the aspiring singer is about to give the performance of her life at the festival and doesn't need any distractions.

In the end, Yashvi takes matters into her own hands and heads to the Kennedy house alone, ready to face Alfie when he arrives.

Yashvi waits with Karl's guitar as a weapon and when the door opens, she swings suddenly â accidentally knocking out Susan.

As Susan gets taken off to hospital, Yashvi is forced to confess all to her parents â including the dark tours, the Alfie dramas and her accidental assault on their neighbour.

Shane and Dipi are livid over Yashvi's behaviour and don't hold back with their condemnation, but Ned Willis comes out fighting for his girlfriend and questions their harsh approach.

Ned points out that Yashvi has already admitted to making a mistake and doesn't need such a stern telling-off, but Shane isn't impressed by him interfering in family matters. Has Ned put his foot in it?

*Neighbours airs these scenes on Monday, August 12 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5 (UK) and 6.30pm on 10 Peach (Australia).*

----------

Aussieguy (05-08-2019), MellBee (05-08-2019), Ruffed_lemur (05-08-2019)

----------


## Pantherboy

tvtonight.com.au article:


*Alan Fletcher, Jackie Woodburne: 25 Years on Neighbours*

https://tvtonight.com.au/2019/10/ala...eighbours.html

Friday marks 25 years for Jackie Woodburne & Alan Fletcher in Neighbours.

TV Tonight recently sat down with Australiaâs longest-running drama couple and in the first of a two part story looks back on the early years.

The Kennedy clan, consisting of Dr. Karl Kennedy (Alan Fletcher), Susan (Jackie Woodburne), Malcolm (Benjamin McNair), Libby (Kym Valentine) and Billy (Jesse Spencer), arrived in the 10 soap in October 1994. Bill Searle was executive producer, Peter Dodds was series producer and Jan Russ was casting director...â¦â¦â¦â¦â¦â¦â¦â¦â¦â¦â¦...

----------

tammyy2j (03-10-2019)

----------


## tammyy2j

It would be good if some of their kids or grand kids came to visit

----------

kaz21 (03-10-2019), Pantherboy (03-10-2019), Rowdydog12 (16-10-2019)

----------


## pudpullertm

are karl and susan on part time now they seem to be constantly jetting off to england or going to treatment centres for months 
they have only just come back karls gone again susan supposidly joins him in 2 weeks

----------


## Danners9

> *Alan Fletcher, Jackie Woodburne: 25 Years on Neighbours*
> 
> Friday marks 25 years for Jackie Woodburne & Alan Fletcher in Neighbours.


Nice little joke with the necklace. Happy 25th anniversary, but it's not our 25th... well..

The pair were on The Project last night, too. They showed clips of the Kennedy's through the years. Susan with long hair, Karl with.. hair, Sarah, Izzy, various other key moments. Time has flown by..

----------

Pantherboy (05-10-2019)

----------


## pudpullertm

> Nice little joke with the necklace. Happy 25th anniversary, but it's not our 25th... well..
> 
> The pair were on The Project last night, too. They showed clips of the Kennedy's through the years. Susan with long hair, Karl with.. hair, Sarah, Izzy, various other key moments. Time has flown by..


I understand that but can you tell me why they are not really in the program anymore the head teacher of a school leaves at a minutes notice and a doctor who seems to be the ONLY doctor in an hospital can just leave because he got a cheap flight

they both come back for a week or 2 and then the writers write another trip away if they are on part time the writers should let them go like harold and lou.

----------


## Danners9

> I understand that but can you tell me why they are not really in the program anymore the head teacher of a school leaves at a minutes notice and a doctor who seems to be the ONLY doctor in an hospital can just leave because he got a cheap flight
> 
> they both come back for a week or 2 and then the writers write another trip away if they are on part time the writers should let them go like harold and lou.


Well, since you asked so nicely.. 

Haven't noticed that much of a drop off. They are in the show when their storyline is featured, like everyone else. Just happens that there are more prominent storylines.

I don't work for Neighbours. Maybe ask @Neighbours on Twitter for a proper answer.

----------


## Aussieguy

> Well, since you asked so nicely.. 
> 
> Haven't noticed that much of a drop off. They are in the show when their storyline is featured, like everyone else. Just happens that there are more prominent storylines.
> 
> I don't work for Neighbours. Maybe ask @Neighbours on Twitter for a proper answer.


Yeah no different to other characters who aren't part of a current story line. Kyle and Amy have been in one or two scenes in the past month or so.

----------


## pudpullertm

but everyone else is apparently getting on with life in their houses (off screen) they dont jet 2 and from london every week they only came back a couple of weeks ago and susan has only just got back from her MS trial with her illness should does seem to run about a lot. or did they send her away just for the story of elly struggling with the school and that silly parent

----------


## Rowdydog12

Imagine if their kids came to visit them! One is a Captain now in the Chicago Fire department

----------

kaz21 (16-10-2019), lizann (17-10-2019), Mirjam (17-10-2019), tammyy2j (17-10-2019)

----------


## Mirjam

> Imagine if their kids came to visit them! One is a Captain now in the Chicago Fire department


 :Bow:

----------


## Pantherboy

Not a spoiler, but the Kennedy's real-life house is up for sale. Does anyone have a spare $1million??â¦

Watch the video in the link for an internal tour of the house.


*Neighbours' Kennedy house is up for sale â here's what it really looks like inside
That's when good neighbours become real neighbours.*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...tion-for-sale/

In breaking Neighbours news, the famous Kennedy house is up for sale! Fans needn't worry for the beloved Karl and Susan, however, as it's only the owners of the real-life house used in exterior shots who are upping sticks.

5 Pin Oak Court, otherwise known as the Kennedy residence on Ramsay Street, is now on the market for just over 1 million Australian dollars, giving fans the chance to own their very own slice of Erinsborough history.

The four-bedroom property in South Vermont, near Melbourne, not only boasts an impressive garden and outdoor entertaining area, but according to estate agents, it "offers the quintessential family address".

In a promotional video for the house, which reveals how the Kennedy abode would look if it wasn't for the magic of television sets, agents describe the chance to own 5 Pin Oak Court as a "once-in-a-lifetime opportunity". Strewth

Some will dream, others will act, but one thing is for certain: After 20 years, the opportunity to purchase one of Australia's most iconic courts are rare," we're told.

Before you commit to such a purchase, why not check out Neighbours' intriguing new side project Erinsborough High? For a chance to scout out the local school in the area, pop over to Channel 5's on-demand service, which launched the five-part series earlier this week.

*Neighbours airs weekdays at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5 (UK) and 6.30pm on 10 Peach (Australia).*

----------


## kaz21

It’s nice inside apart from the curtains. Rumor has it, a British ex pat, who owns two of the other houses, may buy it.

----------


## Danners9

if you own the real life houses, do you get an income from the production company? I'd assume so, but couldn't guess at how much per year.

----------


## kaz21

Yes you do. Apparently it’s quite a lot.

----------


## Danners9

'The tour guide was commendably well informed about these things and even brought up the change of the Kennedy's front door along with details of exactly how much real life residents are paid yearly for the trouble of being involved with the show. Let's just say that it would serve as a perfectly reasonable household income...'

about 2/3 down: http://perfectblend.net/features/footstep-tour.htm

intriguing.

----------

kaz21 (15-11-2019)

----------


## Pantherboy

Not a spoiler, but for anyone interested, Alan Fletcher (Karl) has released a Christmas single:


*'It's enormously satisfying': Veteran Neighbours star Alan Fletcher releases a Christmas single dedicated to his wife Jennifer Hansen... and his co-stars are set to feature in the video clip*

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...as-single.html



*Holding My Girl â New Christmas Music from Fletch*

http://alanfletcher.net/general-upda...-music-fletch/

----------


## tammyy2j

How can they fit so many in their house, is Finn ever getting his own place

----------


## kaz21

Elly moves out. Finn is leaving at some point. Hendrix is on the sofa lol.

----------

tammyy2j (12-12-2019)

----------


## Danners9

maybe they will all have to move out...


https://www.realestate.com.au/news/r...of-tv-history/

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article. Neighbours to film in Dublin:


*Neighbours legends Alan Fletcher and Jackie Woodburne to film secret storyline in Dublin
Karl and Susan are heading to the Emerald Isle.*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...dburne-dublin/

Neighbours' Karl and Susan Kennedy are set to be part of a new storyline for the soap on the other side of the world.

Alan Fletcher and Jackie Woodburne will film scenes in Dublin later this month, according to RTÃ â the latter originally born in Carrickfergus, Northern Ireland.

A spokesperson said that Woodburne is "so delighted to bring cast and crew over to her side of the hemisphere".

"We're very excited about Neighbours coming to film in Ireland for the first time ever," they continued. "An Irish generation have grown up watching and loving Neighbours and fans here have a very special relationship with it and its characters."

Digital Spy has reached out to Neighbours for further comment.

Neighbours is soon to mark its 35th anniversary on air with a special week from March 16 that includes 11 returning characters, five weddings, and three deaths.

"We have a reputation for going big with our milestones, and this is our biggest yet," executive producer Jason Herbison previously said. "We're excited to deliver our viewers a double dose of Neighbours, which will lead to three deaths and five weddings.

"There's warmth and nostalgia as well as high drama and â for the first time ever â we'll have a week-long narrative taking place separate to the happenings of Erinsborough.

"Neighbours is 35 years young, and we are celebrating with a bang!"

*Neighbours airs weekdays at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5 (UK) and 6.30pm on 10 Peach (Australia)*.

----------

Aussieguy (05-03-2020), Ruffed_lemur (05-03-2020)

----------


## Mirjam

> Digital Spy article. Neighbours to film in Dublin:
> 
> 
> *Neighbours legends Alan Fletcher and Jackie Woodburne to film secret storyline in Dublin
> Karl and Susan are heading to the Emerald Isle.*
> 
> https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...dburne-dublin/
> 
> Neighbours' Karl and Susan Kennedy are set to be part of a new storyline for the soap on the other side of the world.
> ...




So that means Karl and Susan don't die!

----------

kaz21 (05-03-2020)

----------


## lizann

cancelled now over coronavirus

----------

kaz21 (09-03-2020), Pantherboy (09-03-2020), Perdita (09-03-2020)

----------


## Pantherboy

> cancelled now over coronavirus


Yes, new Digital Spy article:

âNeighbours axes Ireland filming & live 35th anniversary event due to Coronavirus fearsâ

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...onavirus-axed/

----------

Ruffed_lemur (10-03-2020)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


*Neighbours horror for Susan Kennedy in special two-hander episode with Finn Kelly
Will she survive?*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...dy-finn-kelly/

Neighbours will air a special two-hander episode for Susan Kennedy and Finn Kelly next week.

Susan (Jackie Woodburne) will become Finn's next target in the aftermath of the 35th anniversary episodes, which see the villain cause terror on Pierce Greyson's island.

The show's episode on Monday, March 23 only features Susan and Finn (Rob Mills), with some high-stakes scenes on the way.

Following the terrifying events on the island, Finn returns to Ramsay Street and surprises Susan at the Kennedy house.

Giving Susan a false version of events, Finn claims that Elly Conway and baby Aster are still safe and well on the island.

He also suggests that Bea Nilsson is staying at a cabin in the Snowy Mountains, heartbroken after they broke up.

Finn manages to convince Susan to go to the mountains with him to check on Bea. However, she realises something isn't right when she discovers Aster in the car, which contradicts Finn's previous story.

Backed into a corner, Finn admits that he's planning a new future for them â wanting himself, Susan and Aster to be a family together.

Although horrified by Finn's erratic behaviour, Susan knows that she's going to have to play this very carefully if she wants to get out of the situation alive.

As seen in Neighbours' newly-released spoiler pictures, Susan gets tied up to a chair by Finn once they reach their destination.

Further scenes on Tuesday, March 24 then see Susan face up to the possibility she might die after angering Finn with a failed attempt to escape.

While Finn keeps himself busy outside, Elly (Jodi Anasta) manages to sneak into the cabin to rescue Susan.

Elly successfully gets Susan out of there, but just when they reach the car, Elly decides that she can't let Finn get away with his behaviour for any longer.

Although Susan begs her not to, Elly leaves the safety of the vehicle and prepares to take matters into her own hands.

Meanwhile, evil Finn has dug a hole for Susan, planning to finish her off. Who will make it out of the showdown alive?

*Neighbours airs these scenes on Monday, March 23 and Tuesday, March 24 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5 (UK) and 6.30pm on 10 Peach (Australia).*

----------

Bossy7 (17-03-2020), MellBee (20-03-2020)

----------


## Bossy7

I really don’t like how all this has played out.  Finn’s exit could have been way better.

----------

lellygurl (17-03-2020)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


*Neighbours trouble for the Kennedys as Samantha Fitzgerald's return story is revealed
Watch out, Elly!*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...-return-story/

Neighbours has revealed more details of Samantha Fitzgerald's return storyline.

Simone Buchanan is coming back on screen for a guest stint as Samantha, who'll be going head-to-head with the Kennedys in upcoming episodes.

As we revealed last month, Claudia Watkins â mum of Finn Kelly and Shaun Watkins â hires Samantha as a lawyer as she secretly plans a custody battle for her granddaughter Aster.

When Claudia (Kate Raison) first returns to Ramsay Street, she puts on a show of support for Elly Conway, Bea Nilsson and the rest of the Kennedys after their ordeal with Finn.

Claudia also seemingly accepts Elly's innocence, as Elly remains under suspicion of murder following Finn's death.

However, when Claudia speaks to Mark Brennan and Sky Mangel for an update on the case, she can't help noticing the ongoing discord between the two detectives.

Claudia then heads to a meeting with Samantha, which reveals her plans to discredit the Kennedys and prove that they're not fit to take care of Aster.

Samantha is open with Claudia about how she has her own history with the Kennedys.

Rather than being put off by this, Claudia immediately locks her in as the woman for the job.

Neighbours fans will remember that Samantha first appeared on the soap in 2008, when she was brought in as the estranged wife of Daniel Fitzgerald. Her main storylines included a love triangle with Daniel and Libby Kennedy, while her struggles with bipolar disorder were also explored.

In 2010, Samantha returned as the prosecutor when Steph Scully went on trial for killing Ringo Brown in a road accident.

*Neighbours airs these scenes on Friday, April 17 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5 (UK) and Monday, April 6 at 6.30pm on 10 Peach (Australia).*

----------

MellBee (07-04-2020), Ruffed_lemur (06-04-2020)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


*Neighbours reveals return storyline for Karl Kennedy's old flame
Karl crosses paths with Olivia Bell again.*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...a-bell-return/

Neighbours is bringing back a blast from the past as Karl Kennedy's old flame Olivia Bell will be seen in Erinsborough again.

Alyce Platt last played Olivia back in 2012, more than seven years ago. Her guest return will air in Australia next week.

Karl (Alan Fletcher) and Olivia will be seen chatting after crossing paths with each other at The Waterhole.

Karl and Susan's marriage is in trouble at the moment after Karl admitted that he partially blames Susan for Finn Kelly's murderous actions, which claimed the lives of Gary Canning and Prue Wallace.

So what will Olivia's return mean for Karl and Susan?

Olivia will be seen on Wednesday, May 6 in Australia, but with the UK falling behind due to scheduling changes, Channel 5 viewers will have to wait until June to see what happens.

In 2012, Olivia was introduced as a potential love interest for Karl when they met through a dating website. The pair had two dates before Olivia declined a third.

Alyce told The Courier in February that she was enjoying being back on set.

"I stepped back into a bit of acting as well. I've gone back to Ramsay Street," she explained. "I'm doing a little bit on Neighbours at the moment, which is wonderful. I'm enjoying it a lot, actually."

And Olivia isn't the only character making a comeback. Actress Morgana O'Reilly is returning for the first time since 2015, as her character Naomi Canning pays Sheila a visit in the aftermath of Gary's death.

*Neighbours currently airs Mondays, Wednesdays, and Fridays at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5 (UK) and weekdays at 6.30pm on 10 Peach (Australia).*

----------

Ruffed_lemur (28-04-2020)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


N*eighbours â who is Karl Kennedy's old flame Olivia Bell?
A face from the past returns to Erinsborough.*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...s-olivia-bell/

Neighbours is about to give Karl Kennedy a blast from the past, just as his marriage to Susan comes under further strain.

Show bosses are bringing back the character of Olivia Bell, who was a short-lived love interest for Karl eight years ago.

Need a quick reminder on Olivia? Look no further.

*Who is Neighbours character Olivia Bell?*

If you're struggling to remember Olivia, don't worry â she was a guest character in 2012 and only appeared in two episodes.

At the time, Karl was single and looking to get back into the dating game after yet another split from his wife Susan. With encouragement from local teen Natasha Williams, Karl started looking for love online and embellished his dating profile to impress the ladies.

Karl and Olivia exchanged messages and they arranged a first date in The Waterhole (then known as Charlie's Bar).

By this point, the Erinsborough doctor was already regretting the lies on his profile and planned to come clean, but mischievous Tash had other ideas and took the deception even further.

Heading over to Karl and Olivia's table, Tash pretended to be starstruck by Karl due to his part-time singing career. She claimed that her mum was Karl's biggest fan and asked for a photo and autograph, hoping Olivia would be fooled into thinking that he was a VIP.

Olivia made life easier for Karl by admitting that she had exaggerated some of her own profile, making out that her writing career was more successful than it was in reality. This gave Karl the chance to confess to his own white lies and end the charade.

With everything out in the open, Olivia and Karl later met for a second date. Karl was out to impress once again, taking inspiration from Heston Blumenthal as he created a posh home-cooked lunch.

Sadly, Olivia was put off by Karl going to such impressive effort when it was only their second date. Karl realised that he'd gone OTT and begged for a third date to put things right, but Olivia couldn't be talked round and suggested they should stop seeing each other.

Karl and Susan went on to reunite in 2013 and all was right in the world again â phew.

*Neighbours spoilers â what is Olivia Bell's return storyline?*

Olivia's return forms part of the ongoing storyline focusing on the Kennedys' marriage issues. Life hasn't been the same for Susan and Karl since the big finale of Finn Kelly's storyline, which left Susan plagued with guilt and regret for bringing the supervillain back into everyone's lives.

This week, Karl crosses paths with Olivia by chance when they're both at The Waterhole. Olivia, who now lives in nearby Eden Hills, recognises Karl from their previous dates and heads over to say hello.

While Olivia is still single, Karl fills her in on how he reunited with Susan. However, he also admits how difficult things have been lately and finds himself opening up to Olivia.

In the coming days, we'll see Karl start to spend more time with Olivia, appreciating having someone to talk to. However, some Ramsay Street residents start to suspect that the dirty doc could be returning to his old tricksâ¦

*Who plays Neighbours character Olivia Bell?*

Alyce Platt is reprising her role as Olivia for this new stint of episodes.

Alyce has an interesting history with Neighbours, as she previously played medical student Jen Handley â a show regular â in 1995 and 1996.

Speaking in 2012 about returning as a completely different character, Alyce laughed: "It was definitely deja vu sitting in the make-up room â and to be playing opposite Fletch, who I worked with all those years ago, is hilarious.

"[It's a] different character and very different time â the internet was a complete unknown when I was first on Neighbours."

Alyce's other screen credits include roles in Sons and Daughters, A Country Practice and City Homicide.

Away from the acting world, Alyce has worked as a TV presenter and singer.

*Neighbours airs weekdays at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5 (UK) and 6.30pm on 10 Peach (Australia).*

----------

MellBee (28-05-2020), Ruffed_lemur (28-05-2020)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


Neighbours' Susan Kennedy to make a surprising decision as Finn Kelly story is revisited
But Karl has significant concerns.

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...elly-decision/

Neighbours spoilers follow for UK and Australian viewers.

Neighbours' Susan Kennedy makes a surprising decision on Australian screens next week, as Finn Kelly's death is revisited.

The Kennedys are confronted by the return of Olivia Bell, whose book last summer caused problems for their marriage after she betrayed their trust. But Susan chooses to take Olivia's new offer seriously ? despite Karl's concerns (via TV Week magazine).

In upcoming scenes, Susan (Jackie Woodburne) is open to the idea of discussing Finn's demise which has haunted her since it happened one year ago.

Olivia (Alyce Platt) wants Susan involved with her second book, said to be a 'more truthful' version of events.

Karl (Alan Fletcher), however, is distressed by the idea, believing Olivia to be manipulative and untrustworthy. He also has concerns that reliving these traumatic memories could affect Susan's mental health.

Karl ends up accepting Susan's choice to speak to Olivia about Finn's end, but is still worried Olivia might trick Susan into giving comments that could harm their reputation.

Susan is adamant to go through with this, insisting that she will only tell the truth.

"Finn Kelly remains a dark shadow, even in death," Woodburne explains. "Susan is hopeful that by laying it all out in detail, she'll finally be able to move on from the painful legacy he left behind."

These scenes air in the UK in five weeks' time.

Neighbours airs weekdays at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5 (UK) and 6.30pm on 10 Peach (Australia).

----------

MellBee (16-02-2021), Ruffed_lemur (16-02-2021)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


Neighbours star Jackie Woodburne explains Finn Kelly's shock return storyline
Susan Kennedy comes to terms with last year's drama.

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...-kelly-return/

Neighbours spoilers follow for UK and Australian viewers.

Neighbours star Jackie Woodburne has discussed the reasons behind Finn Kelly's surprising return on Australian screens next week.

The villain, played by Rob Mills, will be back for a brief reappearance as Susan uses a visualisation technique to come to terms with the ordeal she endured. The technique is suggested by David Tanaka, as Susan watches Finn's video diaries recorded before his death as part of her research for Olivia Bell's book.

"David thinks that if Susan can visualise Finn, she can use that technique to ask him all the questions that have remained unanswered since his death," Woodburne explained to TV Week magazine.

"Susan felt she could never again let in anyone who might need help into her life in case she made the same mistake again.

"After exploring this with her 'imagined' Finn, she comes to understand that she's a nurturing person and just has to risk failure in order to enjoy rich and loving relationships."

While Susan initially keeps her visualisations a secret from her husband Karl, she eventually opens up to him when things start to get out of control.

Mills recently told The Herald Sun that he loved being back one year after his character drowned.

"It was weird to be back on set but also good to see their happy faces and I love working with the cast and crew," he said. "I'm just rapt they have continued filming the whole way through.

"I love that my character has never really left and it has haunted people."

Neighbours airs weekdays at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5 (UK) and 6.30pm on 10 Peach (Australia).

----------


## Pantherboy

DS article:


Neighbours star Alan Fletcher teases "big mistake" in Karl Kennedy's future
"And it's not an affair."

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...nnedy-mistake/

Neighbours spoilers follow.

Neighbours star Alan Fletcher has teased what lies ahead for his character Dr Karl Kennedy.

The actor has given fans a preview of what Karl will be up to next ? and it doesn't seem his relationship to his wife Susan (Jackie Woodburne) will be any less rocky.

"Susan has realised that Karl is a deeply, deeply flawed person and she can't change him so she just has to accept his flaws and learn to love them," Fletcher said in an interview with Studio 10.

"Although, this is a little bit of a spoiler alert in a sense, Karl is about to make another big, big, big mistake," the actor continued.

"And it's not an affair."

Fletcher has been playing the GP on the soap since 1994, although he had previously been cast in a smaller, different role for a three-week stint.

The actor also addressed the soap's uncertain future after Channel 5 announced it will no longer screen on its network from August this year.

"It's really up and down a little bit," Fletcher explained.

"You kind of expect these things are gonna happen. You have to steel yourself as an actor, you're on a one-year contract and you go, 'Ok, the show could end at any time for me,'" he said, adding that a possible cancellation would put a lot of people's jobs at risk, not just his.

"I think of the hundreds of people who are not going to be working anymore," he said.

"And, most of all, the fans because Neighbours isn't like Squid Game, you know, where you watch one season and you go, 'Oh, they ought to do another season.' Neighbours is part of people's lives and I'm gutted that it's ending."

Neighbours airs weekdays at 1.45pm and 6pm on Channel 5 (UK) and Mondays to Thursdays at 6.30pm on 10 Peach (Australia).

----------

MellBee (24-02-2022), Ruffed_lemur (25-02-2022)

----------


## Pantherboy

DS article:


Neighbours' Karl Kennedy grows jealous over Clive Gibbons in new scenes
He's left feeling inadequate.

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...clive-gibbons/

Neighbours spoilers follow.

Neighbours has revealed Karl Kennedy will be faced with a new challenge in upcoming episodes of the Channel 5 soap.

Karl ? played by Alan Fletcher ? is set to battle a rising jealousy over Clive Gibbons' (Geoff Paine) increasing popularity amongst his loved ones over the wealth of material possessions in his name.

The first to be wowed will be Toadie, Melanie and Susan. The trio are left enchanted as they witness the grandiosity of Clive's luxurious penthouse, leaving Karl feeling inadequate in comparison.

Unable to think clearly, he becomes overwhelmed by dreadful thoughts and doubts about his capability to provide for Susan.

He wishes to give her the lifestyle she's always wanted ? for them to spend their last decades together lavishly and with no need left unmet.

But he quickly comes to the realisation that their golden years threaten to dissolve right before his eyes if he doesn't step up his game.

Desperate to build his wealth, Karl will find himself on a mission to detect the best investment opportunities for himself, when he chances upon the fashion mogul, Montana Marcel.

Dazzled by her business mind and accomplishments, he becomes eager to invest in her newest start-up ? only for Susan, who is considerably more clear-minded on the matter, to shut it down.

But will Karl let go of this worry on his mind so easily?

Neighbours airs these scenes on Wednesday, April 6 and Thursday, April 7 at 1.45pm and 6pm on Channel 5 (UK) and Thursday, April 28 and Monday, May 2 at 6.30pm on 10 Peach (Australia).

----------


## Danners9

As I posted in the spoilers thread, this makes no sense.

Karl and Susan should be loaded. Not only are they both well paid, like Clive, but they (all three) have been for a long time, and they have supers which must be due soon. And a big house in Melbourne. And neither of them spend any money on anything.

----------


## Pantherboy

DS article:


Neighbours' Karl Kennedy to betray Susan with secretive move
Has he made a bad decision?

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...susan-montana/

Neighbours spoilers follow.

Neighbours' Karl Kennedy is set to go behind Susan's back following her objections over his investment plans on the soap.

Karl has been keen to prove he can provide for his wife, especially given his jealously over Clive Gibbons' wealth and the way the latter has gained popularity with his loved ones.

Feeling inadequate, Karl wants to up his game so he can provide for his and Susan's golden years, and sees an opportunity in fashion mogul Montana Marcel.

While he wants to invest in her start-up, Susan expresses disapproval, and in new scenes airing next week, Karl remains determined to prove to his wife that he can give her the life she deserves.

Still, Susan won't budge over the Montana situation, and he ends up betraying her by secretly going to Montana with a $20K cheque for her cosmetic line.

Despite investing and feeling pride over his decision, however, Karl still doesn't tell Susan, waiting for the opportune moment.

Yet his actions may be about to prove disastrous, as Karl is unaware that Montana's empire is about to collapse.

Will Susan find out, and if so, how will she react to her husband's actions?

In other Neighbours news, the soap's Australian network recently reacted to Channel 5's decision to drop the soap, and the show subsequently ending, with Network 10's Beverley McGarvey calling it "devastating".

The series finale's airdate has recently been confirmed, along with a change in schedule in Australia so that the last ever episode can air at the same time as in the UK.

Neighbours airs these scenes on Wednesday, April 13 and Thursday, April 14 at 1.45pm and 6pm on Channel 5 (UK) and Monday, May 9 and Tuesday, May 10 at 6.30pm on 10 Peach (Australia).

----------

MellBee (07-04-2022)

----------


## Pantherboy

DS article:


Neighbours' Karl Kennedy upsets Susan with new betrayal
The couple's financial future is under threat.

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...usan-betrayal/

Neighbours spoilers follow.

Neighbours favourite Karl Kennedy has some explaining to do next week after betraying his wife Susan.

A new storyline sees Karl make the risky decision to invest in Montana Marcel's business as he aims to boost his future retirement funds.

Karl has started reconsidering his current investment portfolio as he feels under pressure to give Susan the life she deserves when they both retire.

While Karl thinks that investing in a success story like Montana is a no-brainer, he's unaware that her business empire is on the brink of collapse.

To make matters worse, Karl goes ahead with the investment behind Susan's back after she has encouraged him not to proceed.

In next week's episodes on Channel 5, Karl becomes over-confident in his investments and starts pompously dishing out financial advice to anyone he meets.

Hospital boss Clive Gibbons doesn't agree with Karl's recommendations, which gives him cause to question his investment in Montana.

As Karl starts to secretly regret the risk he has taken, he feels anxious about continuing to lie to Susan.

Montana tries to set Karl's mind at ease by promising him that he'll see some fast returns.

Later though, Susan finds Karl's ripped-up original cheque for Montana. She thanks him for not investing, unaware that he later wrote a second cheque.

Karl struggles to keep up the lie and it's not long before the reality of the situation is exposed to Susan.

Susan is furious with Karl and takes matters into her own hands by asking Montana for their money back.

Knowing the investment won't end well for the Kennedys, Montana feels guilty for the ruin she'll cause them.

Just when Montana considers giving the money back as a kind gesture, she overhears Susan bad-mouthing her.

Does this mean Susan will miss her chance to get the investment back?

Neighbours airs these scenes on Tuesday, April 19, Thursday, April 21 and Friday, April 22 at 1.45pm and 6pm on Channel 5 (UK) and Monday, May 16, Wednesday, May 18 and Thursday, May 19 at 6.30pm on 10 Peach (Australia).

----------

MellBee (11-04-2022), Ruffed_lemur (12-04-2022)

----------


## Danners9

$20k = financial ruin?

For Karl and Susan.

Um, okay. There must be more to it.

----------


## Pantherboy

Sky News story:


Neighbours: Karl Kennedy star Alan Fletcher on the final goodbye, a possible UK soap tour spin-off, and the contents of Karl and Susan's sex box
He's been known as Dr Karl Kennedy for almost 28 years after becoming a resident of Ramsay Street, Erinsborough, in 1994. As he prepares for Neighbours' last ever episode, Alan Fletcher speaks to Sky News about his time on the show and his music career.

https://news.sky.com/story/neighbour...x-box-12599455

It was must-see teatime viewing for generations, the home to Kylie Minogue and Margot Robbie before they became mega stars, the street that gave us Harold Bishop's return from the dead and Bouncer's dream, and where good Neighbours became good friends.

While the soap moved from the BBC to Channel 5 and lost UK viewers over the years, for those who grew up in the 1980s and '90s it was always more than just a TV show.

From Paul's affair with his wife's twin sister - caught out by the baby monitor! - and Todd being killed on his way to stop Phoebe having an abortion, to the tornado and plane crash in more recent years, Neighbours brought typical soap melodrama, tragedy and sexy affairs, but as the sunnier, more glamorous Australian cousin of its British counterparts.

While the big screen and polished dramas get the critical acclaim, the vast majority will never see the love that soaps build with their audiences. The characters are a constant in our lives, the (mostly) friendly faces who invite us in to their highs and lows and provide hot topics for the school playground and, lets's be honest, office catch-ups.

And none more so than Dr Karl Kennedy, played by Alan Fletcher. After 28 years in Erinsborough, he and his on-screen wife Susan (played by Jackie Woodburne) are officially Ramsay Street's longest-serving residents.

Despite Dr Karl's affairs - who can forget Susan's slap? - and illegitimate child and recent questionable investment, he and Susan remain together and he is arguably Neighbours' best-loved star. Not just beloved on screen, he has also built a fan base as a musician - first with his band Waiting Room and now as he prepares to release his debut solo album.

So as we prepare for the end (sob), who better to speak to about saying goodbye to Ramsay Street?

"We will finish filming the final scenes on 10 June," says Fletcher (must remember to call him that, the urge to write Dr Karl is strong). "I'm on a break from Neighbours now until mid-May, so I will go back and do the last four weeks of the show, which promise to be - this is a big statement - possibly the best episodes of Neighbours ever made, because we have a lot of returning guests.

"It's going to be an absolute hurricane of filming and I think the fans are going to love it."

So far, Harold Bishop (played by Ian Smith) has been confirmed to return, he says, and there are many more. Can we expect the likes of Kylie and Jason bringing back Scott and Charlene, perhaps Margot Robbie or even Russell Crowe, too? And can Fletcher reveal anything about how it's going to end? Surely it can't all have been a dream, Dallas-style? Or could it end with a T-Rex attack, like Byker Grove? (Yes, really).

"Well, I would dearly love to [give a spoiler], if I knew," says Fletcher. "Here's the thing? I can't tell you something I don't know about. The ink is still drying on that last episode, they waited to write it for as long as possible because they didn't know who was going to come back... and now they are keeping that so guarded.

"It's such top secret stuff, I don't know when I'll find out. I guess... three weeks before it happens and my script lands in my inbox. So I could be sly and call you up then." (Obviously Sky News is holding him to this).

"I'm assuming that whatever that last scene is, everyone will turn up and fill the studio," he says. "This has happened before when actors have left the show, where they're filming their last scene and it might just be two people on the set, you know, discussing their love, and there are 150 people in the studio, in the dark, waiting for the scene to finish.

"This will be extraordinary, I know it will be. It'll be so emotional. I think a lot of people just won't know what to say. They won't know what to do. It'll be like, what do we do now?"

Karl and Susan to move to the UK?

As such popular characters, has he ever considered pitching a Karl and Susan spin-off? "What would be fun would be Karl and Susan go travelling through the UK and just accidentally turn up in every UK soap as tourists," he suggests.

"We could be in EastEnders and go for a pint at the pub and I could go on to the set of Doctors and be asked to help save a life in the street. We'd have a grand old time. Up to Corrie and then go across to Emmerdale. Brilliant."

And if he could keep any Neighbours memorabilia? "There's one piece of memorabilia that will be absolutely capital to get your hands on," he says. "It's the portrait of the three Kennedy children painted by Helen Daniels sitting over our fireplace. It's been there for literally 27 years. That's a cracker.

"There's also a picture of me from back in the '70s when I had a moustache and sort of semi-long hair, which was actually from a play, that belongs to me. So the first thing I'm going to do on the last day of filming is rush over and actually grab what belongs to me.

"But I don't know there's going to be any opportunity to try and slyly pinch anything because I believe it will go into storage as being historical. Basically, it's history, it'll be all going to a museum, I think."

'I'm not looking for pop stardom'

fter Neighbours, Fletcher acknowledges acting could get "a bit tricky, because of course everyone associates me with Dr Karl". For now, he has decided to concentrate on music.

After performing with rock band Waiting Room since 2004 - releasing two albums and touring the UK 10 times in eight years, as well as maintaining a weekly residency in Melbourne for 12 years - he began to realise his passion for Americana and folk music in 2020.

The resulting album, Dispatches, is set to be released later this year, with the first single - Sorry Is The Word, a duet with former Neighbours star Alyce Platt (Jen Handley and later Olivia Bell; swapping characters is allowed in soap) - released earlier in April.

"The music I'm very keen to really work hard on and I'm looking forward to having a little bit of a break so I can actually write music and record it," Fletcher says. "At the moment, I've got 10 songs, but you know what? It's very likely I'll write another one that I like better and some stuff will end up getting the boot. So, yeah, I'm looking forward to the future."

He later adds: "I'm not looking for any sort of pop stardom or anything. I'm just looking to play my music as honestly as I can, and I don't care if there's 10 people watching."

Inspired by the likes of Willie Nelson, Waylon Jennings, John Prine, Kris Kristofferson, Dolly Parton and Keith Urban, Fletcher says his solo shows will be very different to his appearances with Waiting Room back in the 2000s - which often took place at university nights as students turned out to see Dr Karl on stage.

"That was party time," he says. "There's lots of jumping around being silly, but this music is a little more subdued. And when I'm playing in the UK, I'll be playing as a three-piece, so it'll be more about the words and more about what I'm singing than the antics."

What's in the blue box?

Fletcher also has his "evening with" show, The Doctor Will See You Now, which after COVID cancellations is set to finally tour the UK in September. And of all the questions people want to ask about Dr Karl, it's one about his sex life that comes up most.

"Everyone wants to know what's in Karl and Susan's blue box that they keep under their bed, because that's their marital aid," he says, laughing. "It's basically implied that it forms a rather large part of their love life - but no one knows what's in it."

Like the ending of Neighbours, Fletcher is staying tight-lipped on this one, too. You'll have to tune in at the end to see if a blue box reveal forms part of the final hurrah. Unlikely, perhaps - but stranger things have happened in soap.



And:

Neighbours star Alan Fletcher teases huge secrecy over final ever episodes
"It's such top secret stuff."

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...inal-episodes/

----------

MellBee (01-05-2022), Perdita (01-05-2022), Ruffed_lemur (01-05-2022)

----------


## lizann

karl looks thin and bald

----------


## Pantherboy

Not a spoiler, but for any interested Karl/Alan Fletcher fans in the UK:


Neighbours legend Alan Fletcher reveals new project ahead of filming final ever episodes
The Karl Kennedy star is heading out on the road.

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...nnedy-uk-tour/

Neighbours star Alan Fletcher has revealed his next project after he wraps filming as his iconic soap character Karl Kennedy.

With Neighbours due to bow out this summer after 37 years on the air, Alan has confirmed that he will be heading to the UK in September to perform a string of live shows about the 28 years that he has spent on Ramsay Street as Karl.

The Doctor Will See You Now is described as "an interview-style show, which will undoubtedly go off-script", also featuring video footage and music from Neighbours.

During the show, Alan will look back on his time on Neighbours and provide some fascinating insights into his life and career, in an evening which is described as "funny, fabulous, heart-warming and full of details about the history of one of the biggest stars in soap".

"I have appeared in hundreds of theatrical performances in my 43 years as an actor, but this is the first time I will lay myself bare for an audience," Alan said. "I want to give fans a frank and truthful insight into my life on Neighbours in an entertaining and fun way."

Each performance will also feature a Q&A segment, allowing fans to put their burning questions to the actor, while a limited number of meet and greet tickets will be available for each venue.

The Doctor Will See You Now will be visiting venues in Glasgow, Newcastle, Cottingham, Edinburgh, Doncaster, Worthing, Crickhowell, Stratford, London and Milton Keynes across September.

Tickets can be booked at alanfletcher.net.

With Neighbours due to wrap up in just a few months' time, Alan has teased that there has been so much secrecy surrounding the soap's final ever episodes that he doesn't actually know what's going to happen yet.

"Here's the thing... I can't tell you something I don't know about. The ink is still drying on that last episode, they waited to write it for as long as possible because they didn't know who was going to come back... and now they are keeping that so guarded," he said.

"It's such top secret stuff, I don't know when I'll find out. I guess... three weeks before it happens and my script lands in my inbox."

What we do know is that we can expect to see over 20 iconic returning characters from the soap's history, including Charlene Mitchell (Kylie Minogue) and Scott Robinson (Jason Donovan).

Neighbours airs weekdays at 1.45pm and 6pm on Channel 5 and streams on My5. In Australia, the show airs Mondays to Thursdays at 6.30pm on 10 Peach and streams on 10 Play.

----------

MellBee (09-05-2022)

----------


## Pantherboy

DS article:


Neighbours legend Alan Fletcher reassures fans over health after fan concern over hair loss
"I know a lot of you are going to be pretty shocked."

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...ins-hair-loss/

Neighbours veteran Alan Fletcher has laid to rest a few fan concerns on social media.

Known for playing Karl Kennedy for close to three decades, the Aussie usually sports some facial fuzz to go with his grey hair, but now he's completely bald on both accounts.

Speaking via the soap's official Twitter channel, Fletcher explained the situation this week.

"A lot of fans have expressed a little concern about my health on the internet and there's been some media inquiries as well, so I just wanted to put something to rest," he said. "I'm absolutely fine, I'm fit and well working on Neighbours and having a great time.

"But, I can report to you I do have a disorder called alopecia areata.

"Now, if you watched the Oscars, you know that's the thing that caused a bit of a discord between Will Smith and Chris Rock in referencing Will Smith's wife."

Jada Pinkett Smith's own alopecia diagnosis became the subject of one of Oscars host Rock's jokes, leading eventual Best Actor winner Smith to walk onstage and slap the comedian across the face.

https://twitter.com/neighbours/statu...s-hair-loss%2F

"Alopecia areata causes patchy hair loss. I started to lose hair in my beard and then on my scalp in patches, so eventually I shaved my beard off and then my hair became so patchy on my head, I had to get rid of most of that as well.

"UK audiences have seen Dr Karl without hair, Australian audiences are going to see it on June 2, so stay tuned for that," Fletcher added before cheerily whipping his cap off.

"I know a lot of you are going to be pretty shocked, but I have no problem with it. In fact, it's kind of fun!"

The Neighbours legend, who briefly portrayed a different character named Greg Cooper in the late '80s, encouraged fellow alopecia sufferers to seek out professional support if they're struggling too.

"Alopecia areata can be quite serious for people, particularly from an emotional point of view," he said. "Sudden hair loss is really troubling for a lot of people, and particularly for young people who can be terribly bullied.

"There is support out there. There are alopecia areata associations in Australia and in the UK, so reach out for help if you need it."

Neighbours airs weekdays at 1.45pm and 6pm on Channel 5 and streams on My5. In Australia, the show airs Mondays to Thursdays at 6.30pm on 10 Peach and streams on 10 Play.

----------


## Danners9

Susan marching down the street to slap someone for making a comment about it would be a delightful finale.

Keep my husband's name out your... mouth!

----------

lizann (17-06-2022), Pantherboy (21-05-2022), Perdita (21-05-2022)

----------


## kaz21

> Susan marching down the street to slap someone for making a comment about it would be a delightful finale.
> 
> Keep my husband's name out your... mouth!


That would funny.

----------


## Pantherboy

Nowtolove.com.au article:


Neighbours icon Alan Fletcher shares his heartbreak after filming his final scenes as Karl Kennedy
The actor has played Karl Kennedy for almost 28 years.

https://www.nowtolove.com.au/celebri...s-ending-71294

Alan Fletcher has filmed his final scenes outside his and co-star Jackie Woodburne's iconic Ramsay Street home.

The 65-year-old, who has played Dr Karl Kennedy on the long-running soap since 1994, took to Instagram to share a snap of himself and his on-screen wife on set as production for Neighbours begins to wrap up ahead of its finale episode.

"Yesterday was the last day of location for the Kennedy clan. #jackiewoodburne and I have stood under this arch outside 28 Ramsay Street many times over the last 28 years," he penned.

"Emotions starting to well up as we finalise filming all together on Friday. Stay tuned. The last episodes are amazing!!!"

Alan's current and former Neighbours co-stars shared their sadness over the show's ending, with Rob Mills commenting: "Love you guys. Thanks for letting me crash for a while. Hug soon. Congrats on a mammoth effort mate."

Benjamin Turland wrote: "Very special ❤️❤️" while April Rose Pengilly simply commented "😭❤️".

The beloved soap was axed after Channel Five in the UK, the show's biggest financial backer in recent years, announced that it will not renew the program after this coming British summer.

Alan's nostalgic post comes three months after he plead with Channel 10 to save the show.

"It's official, all attempts to #SaveNeighbours have been unsuccessful and #fremantle has confirmed the show will end production in June this year," Alan penned on Instagram in March.

"This is a sad day indeed. I want to express my deepest gratitude to the millions of fans all around the world who have supported our iconic drama for 37 wonderful years. And huge thanks to our broadcast partners @channel10au and @channel5_tv who have been incredible supporters of the show for so long.

Alan then pleaded with fans: "Please stick with the show right to the end because the final episodes will be an incredible celebration with returning characters and extraordinary story lines."

The actor continued by reflecting on his own Neighbours experience and gave a special shoutout to Jackie Woodburne who plays his on-screen wife Susan Kennedy.

"On a personal level @neighbours has been my creative home for almost 28 years. It has provided me with enormous artistic satisfaction and deep, everlasting friendships that I will treasure forever.

"Most especially my artistic partnership with the spectacular #jackiewoodburne who has truly made the journey the greatest joy imaginable.

"The show has also connected me to thousands of people who have supported my work on and offscreen through my music and stage appearances. I am filled with #gratitude #staytuned #celebrateneighbours #farewellneighbours #pleasestickwithus."

Past and present Neighbours cast members shared their support in the comments with Alan.

"Beautiful Alan. Congratulations on all you have built over the last 28 years. Xox," penned Lucy Durack.

Meanwhile Dan MacPherson remarked: "I'll never forget my time with the Kennedy's mate 🙏🏼❤️"

In 2019, Alan and Jackie reflected to TV WEEK on 25 years on working together on the soap.

"It's really marvellous. It's just a real honour to be part of television history in Australia," Alan said.

"25 years is an incredibly long time but it feels like yesterday!" Jackie added. "Time has gone so quickly and we've seen so many people come and gone. It's been wonderful."



And some more photos:

Neighbours veteran Jackie Woodburne battles the winter chill by clutching a hot water bottle as she films her final scenes on Ramsay Street

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ay-Street.html

----------

MellBee (09-06-2022)

----------


## Pantherboy

DS article:


Neighbours lines up emotional Susan Kennedy scenes in series finale
Get ready to say one last goodbye to Susan and Karl.

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...-karl-kennedy/

Neighbours spoilers follow.

Neighbours will come to an end next week, but by the look of things it will only be Susan and Karl Kennedy left on Ramsay Street by the time the soap draws to a close.

As next week gets underway, Chloe Brennan has put number 24 up for sale and is ready to start a new life away from Erinsborough ? perhaps with Elly Conway.

But Chloe is far from the only one as numbers 22, 26, 30 and 32 are all also put up for sale, much to the shock of the Kennedys at number 28.

Karl and Susan are horrified when they see all of the for-sale signs have been put up, and they have no choice but to contemplate what life will be like on Ramsay Street with a completely new set of neighbours.

Harold Bishop asks the couple if they would be the new custodians of the Ramsay Street history book and while they agree, Susan struggles with Harold's request to write a new introduction.

But Karl and Susan have no time to mourn the loss of all their friends, as they have Toadie and Melanie's wedding to help organise ? as well as some fresh drama from Izzy Hoyland to deal with.

Making the best of it, the Kennedys try not to dwell on all the changes coming, and pull out all the stops to make sure that Toadie and Melanie have a magical day to remember.

But how will Ramsay Street's longest-serving residents cope with all their friends moving to new places?

Neighbours comes to a close after 37 years and just over 8,900 episodes next week with an hour-long finale airing in a primetime slot.

Channel 5 have also lined up two specials to run immediately after it airs the finale in the UK, one about stars from the show's history and one about the many actors who made the move into the music world.

Neighbours airs weekdays at 1.45pm and 6pm on Channel 5 and streams on My5. The series finale will air in the UK on July 29 at 9pm on Channel 5.

In Australia, the show airs Mondays to Thursdays at 6.30pm on 10 Peach and streams on 10 Play. The series finale will air in Australia on July 28 at 7.30pm, simulcast on 10 and 10 Peach.

----------

MellBee (19-07-2022), Ruffed_lemur (19-07-2022)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

It does seem very hard to believe that all these people are leaving Erinsborough at the same time.

----------


## Danners9

> It does seem very hard to believe that all these people are leaving Erinsborough at the same time.


Just trying to ride out the property boom before it collapses completely. Can't blame them, really. They will all probably move to Summer Bay - or back to Summer Bay, for some.

----------

